# Urgent Help Needed, Sutton Coldfield



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,
I was just (cheekily) wondering if anyone around the Sutton Coldfield area had any spare time tomorrow??? I am heading up (or down? Not sure about my geography!) As someone needs help looking for a pregnant cat who has been dumped. The owner also said that if the cat returns the she will drive it out to the nearesat beach & throw it in the ocean...
I can give her the space & take her & her kittens on as soon as she is found, but I just need to find her & if I can rally up as many people as possible there's a better chance of finding her,

Thanks to anyone who can help
Lauren


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

How awful. Sorry I'm a good 3 hours away from you but hope someone can give you a hand to get her safe x


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

That's disgusting . I really hope that you are able to find that poor cat. I assume that you've said to the owner that if the cat returns then she needs to give you a call and you will collect. Stupid owner, does he/she not realise that it's their fault the cat is pregnant in the first place, and now they're punishing the poor cat for something that is naturally going to happen if the cat isn't speyed. Honestly, some people make my blood boil. If I was closer I would definately be out helping you find this kitty. Best of luck.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i wish i had the time to help - i'm close enough but unfortunately i'm looking after my neighbour and his 82 yr old brother in law who have both had breakdowns. i have to be home during the day to get them their food etc. if i can sort something out with one of my other neighbours i will let you know and i will glady come and help


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

The owner has also now added that she hope that the foxes in the park eat the cat...
There are some people that you would just love to be alone with for ten minutes... What an awful woman, this poor cat is only a year old I hope we find her, does anyone have any tips? As its a big space & so far there are only 2 of us. I was going to take some smelly food to try and tempt her out, but I'm worried about scaring her off and her running away


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have any clues about how friendly she is? I wonder if a local rescue centre have a humane trap you could borrow too?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I think she is quite friendly, but am just unsure of how scared she is. To top it off now my car has broken down so I don't think I can get there!:mad2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats awful, all i can do is offer to take her in, i dont have transport to get to sutton coldfield.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you think the cat's protection in Sutton Coldfield could help you if you gave them a ring and explain what the Scum bag of an owner has threatened to do.
They might be able to go tonight and put a cat trap down for her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I think she is quite friendly, but am just unsure of how scared she is. To top it off now my car has broken down so I don't think I can get there!:mad2:


How awful, and the weather is set to turn really cold (so we are told). What would you like to do with the owner? You wonder why some people have a cat if tey really sthink so little of them...but then you have people who shouldn't have kids either. Good luck.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am working tomorrow and then away at the weekend. I am fairly close though so keep us posted. May be able to help next week - though unfortunately only at night. Is the cat in Sutton Park? How awful - that's a BIG place. Have a friend who lives opposite it though. Do you have details of colouring etc so I can tell her? She could at least keep an eye out. There's also a cat breeder who lives there - I will try and find her details. She might keep a look out too. Kx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

God what an absolute crap day! I ended up paying someone £25 (that after garfields £80 bill I don't have!) To take me, we spent an hour or so looking until the cats protection league woman told me that I was looking for a needle in a haystack & she was so lovely, she told me she will flyer, run newspaper stories & told everyone who went past in the park. Eventually we called it a day, only to receive a text on the way home saying the cat and her kitten from a previous litter had both been killed & buried in the park we were in. Obviously I was devastated...only to THEN receive a text saying that the woman who reported this to me will be getting the cats & when I offered to go & collect them (costing me MORE money!) She told me she had signed them over to another rescue locally! It turns out this woman hadn't called any other rescue & it seems that the pregnant cat is a kitten of a cat that she owned, she then sold the kitten to the cruel woman! My head is throbbing, not sure if I'm more angry or heartbroken that I still don't have this little girl & her son so I don't know they're safe  thank you everyone for your kind thoughts today x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im confused, so these people are playing games with you then.
I bet you get another text very soon to say they are both back in the park again.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Funnily enough I have just had another text asking me the soonest I can go & pick the cats up! I said if she tells me when she definitely has them & is definitely signing them over to me I will go, but I can only get there once & want to leave with both cats. Fingers crossed, I just want these poor cats out of this situation x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didnt think it would take long for somebody to text you.
Lets hope the cats are safe very soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Im confused, so these people are playing games with you then.
> I bet you get another text very soon to say they are both back in the park again.


CC: believe it or not, people do this sort of thing, it's how they get their kicks. I remember replying to an ad...a woman said she was having to go to Twickenham every day from E. London as owners - her relatives - had 'gone back to their country' and the cat was still in the house they had vacated and the cat would soon be homeless as new tenants would soon be moving in. I tried loads of rescues, eventually said I would feed it if I could get into the garden and the cat could come out into the garden, other than that if she let me have the keys I would feed it inside. She then informed me she was fed up of travelling to Twickenham every day so had put it in a box and thrown it into the river. I told her how little I thought of her and that I would report it to the police, whereupon the silly cow said it was a joke and she would love to see my face. I told her I would like to see her face so I could slap it with a dead fish; and that's how we left it. That was yet another Gumtree Special. When you are doing your best to help a TOTAL STRANGER they turn out to be cretins.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Terrible scumbag owner! 

Wishing you every luck in finding the poor cat! alas I am to far to be able to help.
But bear in mind depending on how near the cat is to having her kitties that she could be homed up somewhere that she feels shes could be safe,

All the best of luck in finding her though, and please keep us informedyou wonderful person you!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words....Just one more act of cheekiness

I was just wondering if any of the people who were closer to Sutton Coldfield might be able to foster the kitten on a very, very temporary basis?
As the woman has managed to catch the kitten, but the pregnant mother still hasn't been caught, this woman is saying she can't keep the kitten for very long and one minute she has another rescue who is going to take them, then she doesn't, but I have said that I won't go up until both cats are definately going to be signed over to me, so if I get the kitten away from this woman I know that I will be receiving at least one of them when I travel up.

I was just hoping that as soon as she texts me saying she has the cat in her house, I will get in the car and drive straight up and then I can get the kitten from somebody else, as I just don't trust that I will get there and she will have both cats kept for me. I have visions of me getting there (again!) and both cat being signed over to somewhere else (then probably getting another text saying I need to go back up!)

Thank you once again to anyone who might be able to help! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With the weather set for snow and very cold at night i hope these poor kittens are not born outside as they will freeze to death.
The closest i can get to is Oxford City Centre, sadly buses or other transport cant get me nearer unless i change transport twice, possibly a bit more.
Im very happy to foster both or just the kitten which ever is easier for everybody else.
Does the owner (stupid question coming up) have any transport to get them nearer to me.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Please pm or phone me so I can help x


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Not back in Warwickshire until Monday evening. If nothing has happened, could pick up Monday evening. Willing to foster temporarily. Pm me or reply here if needed. This situation seems awful and feel bad as I don't normally go away. kx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates on this kitten or the pregnant cat...getting cold outside now.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Any updates on this kitten or the pregnant cat...getting cold outside now.


I can barely describe how lousy I feel about this, but unfortunately they are still out there. Poor Ang2 was all set to go and collect them for me today and the woman decides to text me saying she's going out and won't be back.
I feel awful & as though I'm turning my back on Misty & the little one but I just don't know what to do, short of camping outside this womans house & I feel so awful for Angela as she did me a massive favour and I just messed her about.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im very confused about whos who in this story.Sounds like someone is playing games though if they needed the help 'really' something would be sorted by now..strange.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You havent messed me about at all LOL. I was going to collect Scrapper today, and went right past Sutton Coldfield on my way (13) miles off the junction on the way. 

I just feel like knocking this woman out! SHE is the one messing you/us around. I do wonder if she has mental problems and that the cats dont even exist. I lost sleep over this worrying about them - but what can we do?

I was driving through a snow blizzard on the way back, so I do hope to god they are ok. Very sad and extremely frustrating.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If the lady isnt home to sign the cats over there is little you can do.
I just hope the pregnant cat nor the kitten are outside as its snowing.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Any more news?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, have been tucked up in bed with a cold!
The last I heard the lady had called a local rescue who are now dealing with the issue, they have the address that the cats were living at and are hopefully just going to seize the cats/leave a food trap for her
Thanks for all your help x


----------

